# Envy Valeting vs E39 535i paint correction detail and crumpet shots too!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Started the week with this beauty. Booked in for a 2 day correction detail.



























Washed the wheels 1st using Espuma Revolution and Envy Brushes, rinsed off and pre soaked the door shuts and fuel filler flap with Espuma G202.
Car soaked with Bubbly Jubbly snow foam


















Allowed to dwell









Then rinsed and the car washed with DG shampoo, TBM and the usual grit guards. Dried off to look like this.









Clayed with BH clay to reveal no real nasties, had apparently not been clayed before so I was impressed.









Paint thickness reading were taken to ensure it was safe to machine polish the car.









I used the following products on this correction









Knuckled down for a long slog, but it went quite well.































































This carried on for the rest of day 1, and half of the 2nd day. 
Once it was machined it was time to clean up, with careful use of brushes, MF's and a lot of patience!
Paint was cleansed with Dodo Juice Lime Prime lite ready for the wax.
Dodo Juice Supernatural.




























This was left to cure for approx 1hr whilst I made busy with door shuts








Cleaned glass with Espuma green glass, polished chrome trim with Dodo Lime Prime and before you know it the hr or so had passed

The wax was then buffed off and it was time to get snap happy.
Sorting out some wax holograms on the bonnet with some white coconut liquid


















Please enjoy the afters.

















































































I must convey my thanks to Perry and his family for the great hospitality extended to me, and the stakes have been well and truly raised in the "being looked after" category...bacon roll, coffee, coke cans....

Oh I nearly forgot...crumpet shots









Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good Tim :thumb: Nice to be looked after isn't it :lol:

Haven't heard from you in ages, keeping busy I hope


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks really nice, stunning colour, whats with the coconut oil and wax holograms?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Looking good Tim :thumb: Nice to be looked after isn't it :lol:
> 
> Haven't heard from you in ages, keeping busy I hope


Thanks Adam, it is nice to be looked after.
Regarding not hearing from me in ages, you have hit the nail on the head mate with being busy! No time to do write ups and no forum time, still I CAN pay my mortgage so must not grumble.
I read a post from you yesterday and it made me smile...can you guess which one..answers by PM


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Looks really nice, stunning colour, whats with the coconut oil and wax holograms?


The wax applicator was so loaded up with wax by the time I got to the bonnet so it went on a bit thicker than expected so to remove it I used a quick detailer type product to remove the excess wax that didnt buff off cleanly the 1st time.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> The wax applicator was so loaded up with wax by the time I got to the bonnet so it went on a bit thicker than expected so to remove it I used a quick detailer type product to remove the excess wax that didnt buff off cleanly the 1st time.


Ahh so its not actully Coconut oil lol, i thought id missed a trick there.
Might have to give some of your bubbly jubbly foam a go when i get paid


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice mate,looks stunning in the afters


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work as per usual Mr Bomford :thumb: Glad to hear you're being kept busy too


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks well Tim. I`m by no means a BMW man (well I may consider an M3) but I`d be proud to criuse around in that 535 if it looked that good


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive always wanted an E39, rarely see one that clean nowadays! Well done, you've made it look brand new! Whats the "white coconut liquid" ?

Jusr realised its you i bought some brushes from recently, top items


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

rtjc said:


> Ive always wanted an E39, rarely see one that clean nowadays! Well done, you've made it look brand new! Whats the "white coconut liquid" ?
> 
> Jusr realised its you i bought some brushes from recently, top items


You are most welcome mate re brushes 
OK the white liquid is called field glaze, and the car was in very good condition for its age.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice work Tim, I've just finished a 2 day correction on a e39 M5 cracking motors and some bloody tough paint too.

That scholl polish is that similar to the swissvax adv CF?

Paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Tim


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work and nice bit of crumpet


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

like this :thumb:







:thumb:
thinking about getting an e39 (sport)
nice work


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Tim:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

whats in the "mix" bottle? im guessing FC+ and the ulrafine in 1 bottle? 

never seen / thought of that before, genius, saves putting blobs on the pad from each bottle i guess? 

i need some brushes too please  lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Tim, don't forget your factor 20 next time for the shiny bit, don't worry though all the best detailers suffer in this area.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Nice work Tim, I've just finished a 2 day correction on a e39 M5 cracking motors and some bloody tough paint too.
> 
> That scholl polish is that similar to the swissvax adv CF?
> 
> Paul


Nothing like it Paul! Its like FCP but better and less dusty. The flip side is its pretty dear but works better.
I did a test of half the boot with FCP, and half with SO3+ and the FCP side needed another 2 hits, yet the SO3+ side I just went to the UF after.



fiestadetailer said:


> great work Tim


Thanks Kevin



Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Nice work and nice bit of crumpet


Not as good as Bakers but I could eat this one if I wanted too



ianFRST said:


> whats in the "mix" bottle? im guessing FC+ and the ulrafine in 1 bottle?
> 
> never seen / thought of that before, genius, saves putting blobs on the pad from each bottle i guess?
> 
> i need some brushes too please  lol


You are right Ian. Due to the amount of BMW's I do I've made a bottle with 60 (FCP)/40 (UF) for them. Saves ages and you can reach for the individual bottles if you need a different combo.
Brushes, email me be happy to help sir



Gleammachine said:


> Very nice Tim, don't forget your factor 20 next time for the shiny bit, don't worry though all the best detailers suffer in this area.


I was in Spain before you went (happy B'day by the way) and then straight to Zurich where I burnt the solar panel big time.
I was just starting to get some feeling back in the old noggin when I went to do this car, and did it again!
My head hurts LOL.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice crumpet!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This is a very nice detail - 50/50 shots show the level of correction achieved and after shots with the lights show the quality of the finish achieved, very well done


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work mate, and nice bit of crumpet!


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice work their mate, liking the attention to detail by removing the BMW badge on the bonnet.
Cheers RobA3


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice work Tim ... reminds me I need to get my BM finished and written up on here ... I'll drop the new Brinkmann round some time soon too.

So, how does the crumpet compare to my Mum's home cooking eh ?

Cheers 

Si.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work Tim, might get some of the Bubbly Jubbly seems to produce a really good foam


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

RobA3 said:


> Nice work their mate, liking the attention to detail by removing the BMW badge on the bonnet.
> Cheers RobA3


I'd love to take the credit but alas, it was the owners touch!



Simonhi said:


> Nice work Tim ... reminds me I need to get my BM finished and written up on here ... I'll drop the new Brinkmann round some time soon too.
> 
> So, how does the crumpet compare to my Mum's home cooking eh ?
> 
> ...


Your mum's cooking was great. Cheers re Brinky



Edward101 said:


> Great work Tim, might get some of the Bubbly Jubbly seems to produce a really good foam


Be happy to help Edward


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great finish and in my favourite colour as well


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cheers all


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Another good job mate. :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks great:thumb:


----------

